# Has anyone sent thank you notes



## Parks and Rec (May 8, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone has sent thank you notes to the people who filled out the reference forms for your application.

I am in the process of doing this now. I don't have much to say to some of the PE's who filled out reference forms for me before I was laid off from my last job. I don't want to get into "sorry that the industry has tanked and your company is still troubled". I was going to send an email, but think I might send/snail mail a note with a couple of sentences to say thank you. That way it is simple and I don't really want or expect a response from them at this time.


----------



## MA_PE (May 8, 2009)

Parks and Rec said:


> I am wondering if anyone has sent thank you notes to the people who filled out the reference forms for your application.
> I am in the process of doing this now. I don't have much to say to some of the PE's who filled out reference forms for me before I was laid off from my last job. I don't want to get into "sorry that the industry has tanked and your company is still troubled". I was going to send an email, but think I might send/snail mail a note with a couple of sentences to say thank you. That way it is simple and I don't really want or expect a response from them at this time.


Of the required 6 references, I worked with 4 of them, 1 was a retired supervisor of mine, and 1 (character reference) was a personal friend of mine. When I passed I physically went to the 4 guys I worked with and informed them of the news and thanked them for providing the reference. I called my former supervisor and thanked him by phone and told my friend in person. So direct answer to your question in my case, no I did not send out thank you's but I did contact them afterward and thank them.

I think it's nice to follow up. IMO, any of the methods phone/e-mail/snail mail would work.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 8, 2009)

I currently work with 2 of my references, so that was easy. I called my third reference, with whom I worked until the company let me go while he was on vacation. I like the idea of snail mail thank yous. In today's world of email, I feel the handwritten thank you is a much better way to show gratitude. I like that Parks and Rec is going this route.


----------



## Sschell (May 8, 2009)

when I took the test all of my references still worked with me.... so thank yous were easy... I did verbal and email thank yous...

now only one of those people still works here!


----------



## Agg97 (May 8, 2009)

Parks and Rec said:


> I am wondering if anyone has sent thank you notes to the people who filled out the reference forms for your application.
> I am in the process of doing this now. I don't have much to say to some of the PE's who filled out reference forms for me before I was laid off from my last job. I don't want to get into "sorry that the industry has tanked and your company is still troubled". I was going to send an email, but think I might send/snail mail a note with a couple of sentences to say thank you. That way it is simple and I don't really want or expect a response from them at this time.


I am waiting to get my results back. I'm planning to send my 3 references a thank you note along with a $100 gift card to each one, and sign it, Agg97, P.E.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 8, 2009)

Agg97 said:


> I am waiting to get my results back. I'm planning to send my 3 references a thank you note along with a $100 gift card to each one, and sign it, Agg97, P.E.



Holy shit. If you ever need another reference let me know. I've never heard of someone sending gift cards.


----------



## bigray76 (May 8, 2009)

Agg97 said:


> I am waiting to get my results back. I'm planning to send my 3 references a thank you note along with a $100 gift card to each one, and sign it, Agg97, P.E.


I am also available as a reference...

All 5 of mine worked with me, actually 3 of them were pains in the ass to get to fill out the form... I took a few of them to lunch as a thank you.


----------



## Katiebug (May 9, 2009)

I did send a thank you note via email to the coworker, former supervisor, and supervisor who signed my EIT application. I sent it once I knew I'd passed the exam, and therefore was able to tell them that fact.

The coworker and my current supervisor sent gracious and encouraging responses. The coworker is strongly advocating for the company to foot the bill for my PE prep class, since having an active PE on staff would help substantially and I'm the only one who's shown any interest. My supervisor made sure to CC human resources on his reply, so that they'd add it to my file of accomplishments. The former supervisor? Well, let's just say there's a reason he's not my boss anymore; his people skills. He meant well, though.

When I take the PE, I plan to send a written thank you to whoever my 5 endorsers are. For the EIT it really didn't matter who endorsed me, but it does for the PE, and I want to make sure they know I appreciate the references. (Note that only 1-2 of my future endorsers have a PE, but the CT board is willing to consider their other professional qualifications in light of the fact that I work under industrial exemption. So this situation is new to most of them.)


----------



## ALBin517 (May 14, 2009)

I was told I had to take the five of them out for drinks or their forms would not be returned.


----------



## CrazyHorse81 (May 14, 2009)

The day after the April 09 exam I called one reference and talked for an hour or so, I work with one reference and called to thank her immediately after the exam, and the other I called as well but a short thank you was all - i let them all know to expect another call when i get the results...it was a good experience for me...


----------



## rudy (May 16, 2009)

I gave thank you cards with a $20 restaurant gift card to each one of my three references within a couple of weeks after I sent in my application -- before knowing if my application was approved. I had to move quickly because one of my references was moving overseas. I also figured I needed to thank them, even if my application was not approved, because of the time they put into filling out the recommendation form.

For the oversees reference, I found out what his favorite restaurant was. For the second one, I picked a restaurant near her work. I figured she could use it during lunch time. For the third one, I guessed that an Olive Garden gift card would be ok.


----------



## soonerce (May 28, 2009)

In most cases it is their professional responsibility to verify your work experience to the State Board you are being registered through. It is their obligation to the profession and to the Board. One of my references actually had the audacity to tell me that I should have warned him I was sending him a reference letter. I'm sorry, but you were the only one in responsible charge while I worked for you and therefore you are the only one who can verify my work experience.

All that aside, I will go around and thank each person who wrote me a letter in person.


----------



## vollEngineer (Jun 5, 2009)

I sent thank you notes when I received approval to take the exam. I just bought thank you cards and hand-wrote a nice note thanking them for what they had taught me and how I enjoyed working for them (all true, thankfully). All of them contacted me saying how much they appreciated that. In a service industry like engineering, relationships are very important. It's personally and professionally a good idea to thank your references. I don't know about sending a gift. That puts a weird spin on this process.


----------



## A_Train (Jun 24, 2009)

I wrote e-mails. It was good to catch up with a few of the references I don't talk to regularly anymore.


----------



## civil4799 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have purchased a few cards and I am planning on getting them in the mail, the character references I needed five and they had no obligation to bother with my paper work, now my boss I just told him in person that I passed and will leave it at that with him. I have no real friends at work and I do not kid myself about it anymore. The majority of my co-workers are Civil Tech graduates (non accredited) so they can never even take the FE exam in my state so I am afraid that they are just a little too green eyed monsters toward me.

The character references are mostly people I worked with in the past or ones I know for over 15 years.


----------



## Ralph (Jun 25, 2009)

I plan on sending thank you notes when I pass. If I could just get my results I would know if that is now or if it will have to wait.


----------



## GTPE2B (Jun 29, 2009)

I called all of my references and thanked them personally. One, I was not able to get in touch with him before he heard through the grapevine. He sent me a congratulatory e-mail and I replied to that e-mail with what I wanted to say in person. He appreciated that. Next time I see him (he's at another of our divisions), I'll thank him again. There is another one I have not been able to get in touch with. Left a message on his cell phone, but I'll call him Monday.

Apart from that, I don't plan anything further. I did make sure to thank all of my friends and family without whom, I couldn't have done it.


----------



## Alan Coons (Jul 5, 2009)

After receiving my results I sent an email to each of my references thanking them. I wanted to wait and get my results so that I could share them along with the thank you.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 5, 2009)

I will most likely send emails to those I speak with often and letters to those I don't. It's been a long process.

I look forward to being asked to become someone else's reference someday. It's a rite of passage.


----------



## psucivilengineer (Jul 13, 2009)

I have not sent thank you's out but I am working on informing my references that I passed.


----------



## layad (Jul 13, 2009)

I sent everyone (references) a thank you email as soon as I got my results.


----------



## THUDore (Jul 13, 2009)

Sent out 5 thank you notes to the folks and will take some beers to two of them someday after work. They work in the same office so we can drink in their parking garage downstairs.


----------

